# Crocodiles



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone keep freshwater crocodiles?
Had the opurtinity to handle some yesterday thought they were beautiful.


----------



## Deano (Aug 14, 2005)

I would love to get fresh water crocodiles but you can?t keep them in NSW, does anyone know of a license you can get to keep these guys in NSW.


----------



## Samma3l (Aug 14, 2005)

Deano said:


> I would love to get fresh water crocodiles but you can?t keep them in NSW, does anyone know of a license you can get to keep these guys in NSW.



Yes. Exhibitors license.


----------



## danw (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah you need an exhibitors license which means that you would have to do shows with them or somehow else exhibit them (I think the NPWS even made a rule recently where they say you have to do a certain amount of exhibiting)


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a freshie and two salties now. Had the freshie for a couple of years, wanted something a bit different, so got a pair of salties. amazing how different the two species behave


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

danw said:


> Yeah you need an exhibitors license which means that you would have to do shows with them or somehow else exhibit them (I think the NPWS even made a rule recently where they say you have to do a certain amount of exhibiting)



How big is your freshie and what if any problems have you had with habitat etc?
Thanks


----------



## Deano (Aug 14, 2005)

Is it hard to get an exhibitors license, or can you just easily apply for one? I could do shows with family and friends that?s not hard to do, or do you need a great deal of knowledge for these guys to do shows and have proof of knowledge to apply for a exhibitors license?


----------



## childreni_440 (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know of any books or care sheets etc. on captive husbandry of freshwater crocodiles?


----------



## JeffHardy (Aug 15, 2005)

Deano wrote:


> Is it hard to get an exhibitors license, or can you just easily apply for one? I could do shows with family and friends that?s not hard to do, or do you need a great deal of knowledge for these guys to do shows and have proof of knowledge to apply for a exhibitors license?



Contact the Registrar of the Exhibited Animals Protection Act, Matthew Crane of the NSW Dept of Primary Industries on Ph 02 6391 3716


----------



## Deano (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Jeffhardy.


----------



## Deano (Aug 15, 2005)

I gave them a call and you do need to have a lot of experience to be able to apply for an exhibitors license, and he said you will need to do like 100 shows a year, that sucks how you cant keep the reptiles you want and you have to be in a certain state to keep them its not like there exotic there all Australian species.


----------



## Nome (Aug 15, 2005)

Deano said:
 

> I gave them a call and you do need to have a lot of experience to be able to apply for an exhibitors license, and he said you will need to do like 100 shows a year, that sucks how you cant keep the reptiles you want and you have to be in a certain state to keep them its not like there exotic there all Australian species.



It would not be worth it anyway, yearly fee for exhibitors license ranges from $250-$900, and just a $200 fee to lodge your application, and the amount of regulations and paperwork would not be worth your time and money just to keep a species you can't keep here. Just to get a basic exhibitors license approved for species allowed in NSW is hard enough on it's own. 

Different states have a different species list, it's just the way it is, there is no overall governing body for it Australia wide. In VIC, you can keep basically anything, including native mammals, but you can't keep file snakes and some monitors etc...go figure.

So if you want a croc anytime soon, you'll have to move to VIC or NT :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

*Croc*



Nome said:


> Deano said:
> 
> 
> > I gave them a call and you do need to have a lot of experience to be able to apply for an exhibitors license, and he said you will need to do like 100 shows a year, that sucks how you cant keep the reptiles you want and you have to be in a certain state to keep them its not like there exotic there all Australian species.
> ...



Or Boyds


----------



## Deano (Aug 15, 2005)

Just being curious has anyone in this list actually moved states because they couldn?t get a species they really wanted do people actually go that far?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 15, 2005)

yup. i know of a couple that have. not so much one species, but they have moved due to the general anal retentive rules governing herps in that state.


----------



## Deano (Aug 15, 2005)

I think that?s great what people do for the love of there hobby, I cant see myself moving out of NSW as I have been here all my life but I would love to get fresh water crocodiles and salt water crocs but with me saying that I want to get them legally, do you guys recon the rule will ever change do you think they will allow people to start keeping crocs in NSW and allow people to keep other species in there states?


----------



## JeffHardy (Aug 15, 2005)

You have a pretty good choice in NSW. You can keep any natives that you can prove you can get legally, except for crocs (a government - not NPWS - directive) and marine reptiles (sea snakes and turtles).


----------



## Brodie (Aug 15, 2005)

Crocs arent easy to keep at all.. I think its good you that in NSW you need to be suitably experienced to have the exhibitors licence to keep crocs.


----------



## Deano (Aug 15, 2005)

Are they harder to keep than monitors? I don?t think anything is hard to keep as long as you have the right requirements and do some research for that particular species you want before you get it, and how the hell do you go about getting experience for these guys if you live in NSW and no one has them, so its impossible to get a exhibitors license?


----------



## Nome (Aug 15, 2005)

Exhibitors licenses are hard to get for very good reason, plenty of ways to get experience if you are serious about it, ie volunteering somewhere, find someone else that has an exhibitors license and spend time around them, etc etc.

I'm glad it's hard here to get the exhibitors license, or any person that wanted something that isn't available on their license could apply, then it hardly seems like there is any point in having a restricted species list. Some things on there seem strange to be restricted, others for very good reason. Just have to go into VIC petshops to see the benefits of the strictly regulated NSW system.

-Naomi


----------



## Brodie (Aug 15, 2005)

Crocodiles are never easy to keep, no matter how long you have been keeping them. They are always very prone to stress, and can suffer from some unique health problems. They are nothing like monitors at all, if you have to ask that.. well then you shouldnt even think about keeping one imo! Not having a go at you personally, im sure once you have researched em a bit, you will be quite capable of keeping them. I just see people always talking about how much they would want to have one, when they dont know anything at all about their basic husbandry, let alone long term. I do know of a good caresheet for crocs, its a good guide for all species of crocodillians! Ill see if i can find it tonight for ya's.


----------



## Deano (Aug 15, 2005)

Brodie_W said:


> well then you shouldnt even think about keeping one imo!
> 
> 
> Yes mum...


----------



## Brodie (Aug 15, 2005)

No worries you ignorant child...


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't need to keep them here they used to be a stone throw away but have been culled out although a half hour drive i can go watch them safely in the wild go figure and we can't keep crocs where they come from seems very strange indeed???


----------



## Deano (Aug 16, 2005)

Brodie_W said:


> No worries you ignorant child...
> 
> 
> LOL Brodie, good come back.


----------



## The Rock (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah browns,- dont need to keep them here, theres a 14 footer just down the road that I can go and play with when ever I get to bored with me snakes.
I agree with brodie thou, they do stress alot in captivity, have kept freshies and a salty before when managing a display and they do not like to be the center of attention, they realy perfer and need to be left alone as much as possible.
Rob


----------



## Brodie (Aug 16, 2005)

lol ty deano


----------



## Menagerie (Aug 16, 2005)

can anyone shed some light on or share some of their keeping experiences? I am aware that we can't keep them but are fascinated


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 16, 2005)

Used to be green turtles that nested on the beach here many years ago also which used to come and lay their clutch yearly but was all bulldozered and stuffed the ecology right up, :evil: as well as new marinas stopping stopping currents from laying sand on the beach which we used to wate ski on and is know just rocks,there was a natural reef with huge barra and Sspanish mackerel and all sorts.They're still around but noowhere near as many and the very small but still important part of reef was wrecked for developement...it sux!

Crocs are back on the increase in certain areas now the culling has stopped too.Best way to learn about crocs for a start is go and watch a croc display and you will lear plenty.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 16, 2005)

Here ya go guys who are interested, I found the caresheet, its a little basic, but is by far the best. http://www.crocodilian.com/crocfaq/


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

If they were housed outside in summer brodes and fed on an exclusive diet of cats would the micro chips be harmful or just be passed through with faeces.?


----------



## Hickson (Aug 17, 2005)

Oldfella, hopefully they would be retained, trapped in the folds of the digestive tract. That way, if you lose your records, you just run a microchip scanner over the croc to see how much you've been feeding him! :lol:



Hix

smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

*re Crocodiles*

Your thinking all the time Hix. :lol:


----------

